# Is it worth it?



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

I bought this at the St Louis show. What do you think it is worth? I'm wondering if I paid too much for it.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

never saw one before. so it must be rare.


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

There's no front airdam & no w/s *LUMINA* sticker, so it appears to be the most common of the 3 blue ones I know of...

The pic is kinda fuzzy... Is there a Chevy emblem on it? Is it *painted* blue or *molded *in blue plastic?

John


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

I'd like to know myself.......I have batch of those give away cars or what ever they were from the Tyco Mall tour.


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

RjAFX said:


> I'd like to know myself.......I have batch of those give away cars or what ever they were from the Tyco Mall tour.


.
The blue #3's?


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Dushkwoneshe said:


> .
> The blue #3's?


Two blue and some of the other cars. Should take a pic and post it. I know nothing about em, I'm just not a Tyco person.

Be back, going to take a couple pictures.


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

If the blue cars are *black* plastic, *painted* blue... *Have* the front airdam and a **LUMINA** sticker on the w/s.... and a Chevy emblem on it (*I think*(...

They are *very rare*... 500 or less made, the last I heard...


I'm no Tyco expert, so do some checking, please...

John

*If either of your blue cars match the above description, I'll send my address to you....*  
.


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

It is molded in blue and no chevy emblem. thanks I paid 45 for the car.


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

fordcowboy said:


> It is molded in blue and no chevy emblem. thanks I paid 45 for the car.


.
I really don't pay attention to pricing... What I pay is determined by how bad I want something... haha 

I think $45 is a great price, though... Just me unejicated 'pinion...

John
.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Ok here are my Tyco stock cars.



And I forgot all about doing this 20 years ago, and I still like it.


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
Mmmmmm.... Mitey Tasty...

I was goin' crazy wondering how I missed the Levi-Garret car... hahaha

Beautiful job you did...
.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Dushkwoneshe said:


> .
> Mmmmmm.... Mitey Tasty...
> 
> I was goin' crazy wondering how I missed the Levi-Garret car... hahaha
> ...


ThankYou Brother ...... back when my hands worked. I've thought over and over bout sell'n them all. I don't wanna mess with ebay selling them one at a time. Seems like a big pain in the back pocket to me.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

I have no idea how I did this.




Dushkwoneshe said:


> .
> Mmmmmm.... Mitey Tasty...
> 
> I was goin' crazy wondering how I missed the Levi-Garret car... hahaha
> ...


ThankYou Brother ...... back when my hands worked.


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

RjAFX said:


> ...back when my hands worked. I've thought over and over bout sell'n them all. I don't wanna mess with ebay selling them one at a time. Seems like a big pain in the back pocket to me.


.
Know what you're sayin' about the hands... Just got back to where I can make 2 fists and squeeze as hard as I can, without screaming in pain... :woohoo:
I couldn't use a controller, so I took the track down... I changed my diet and did some finger exercises to get this far... Lookin' to put another layout up...

I need to sell all my stuff... Nobody to leave it to... I hope I'll find some young local who can love/loves slot cars as much as I do... Not thus far, sadly...
.


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

FordCowboy---Got to thinkin'... ~ smoke fills the room ~

I think the blue #3 you have may have been listed on the packaging and/or in a catalog as a *Pontiac*... Even though it's a Chevy... 

Do you have the package?
.


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
FordCowboy....

Checked with a friend... He'd want *$50 + s&h for the body like yours, alone... No chassis*...

Just wanted you to know... j
.


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

thanks man


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Dushkwoneshe said:


> .
> FordCowboy....
> 
> Checked with a friend... He'd want *$50 + s&h for the body like yours, alone... No chassis*...
> ...



Wow, would have guessed a little more for such a car.....Oh well maybe I'll not sell them. More for my Son, 5 GrandSons, and 1 GrandDaughter.


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

RjAFX said:


> ...Wow, would have guessed a little more for such a car...


.
Well, add a new correct chassis and we're lookin' at $70 - $80... Add packaging and maybe top $100... And my bud might be low with his pricing...

Or maybe he was subconsciously making me a *deal* quote... ???

Have you checked the *'*bay?
.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

ebay no not at all. I should have a look see on a handfull of my cars.


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

there getting more than that on the bay and the wranglers are even higher...love to have them in my collection, but all I can afford is drool...


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

jobobvideo said:


> there getting more than that on the bay and the wranglers are even higher...love to have them in my collection, but all I can afford is drool...


RJ loves trades, so if you have some TOMY items to trade let him know.


----------



## theroad87 (Jun 25, 2014)

*Fragile!*

Hey Fordcowboy - be super careful with that blue #3, they are FRAGILE (just like the AFX Tyrell 6-wheelers and other AFX & Tyco blue-molded cars back in the day).

I know b/c I have one that I had to glue back together. It broke between the windshield post & the wheel well. Luckily it didn't splinter further. I glued it back together, carefully reinstalled it on a chassis & sealed it away.

I have another with the air dam & Lumina windshield ... also tucked away.

Mike


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Say it ain't so...RM


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Sorry bout that RM, I now know to not touch mine .... no touchy


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

Ouch. Obviously fragile blue can make you very blue.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I think Earnhardt Sr left one trackside like that once!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

All slot prices are way down. 

I think its the fact that the "collector" is getting old !!!

That car would've pulled a small fortune 10 years ago .Never again to see those big numbers they all used to pull!!!!


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
A Condition 10, blue plastic, w*/*airdam, w*/*Chevy emblem on
hood, w/o windshield sticker, just sold for $142.28 on the 'bay...










.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> All slot prices are way down.
> 
> I think its the fact that the "collector" is getting old !!!
> 
> That car would've pulled a small fortune 10 years ago .Never again to see those big numbers they all used to pull!!!!


Joe, Funny thing, a toy dealer for many years I spoke to this morning told me "Prices are down because it ain't the 80's anymore"!


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

Very Cool looking car
I'd like t have one but not for that kind of money.
That's what collecting is all about, you would just buy something else


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

*The mall set*

Around 20 years ago, (wow time flies) I was able to buy 100 sets of the famous Mall cars from a TYCO employee. The races were supposedly held in shopping malls and the prize as a full set of six Days of Thunder Cars. At the time they were selling for around $300 a set of six including the rare black plastic, painted blue TYCO car. They all need to have full air dams and Lumina on the windshields. I just this weekend sold a set of 6 correct cars for $250 so the price has not suffered much compared to gasoline............


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
How were the give-aways packaged?... Regular Tyco blister*/*bubble or
in plastic bags... or... ???

John
.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Dushkwoneshe said:


> .
> How were the give-aways packaged?... Regular Tyco blister*/*bubble or
> in plastic bags... or... ???
> 
> ...


 The set I bought was in six individual cardboard boxes. Picture a small box like those for an aspirin bottle.

Joe


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

Grandcheapskate said:


> The set I bought was in six individual cardboard boxes. Picture a small box like those for an aspirin bottle.
> 
> Joe


Thanks, Joe...
.


----------



## theroad87 (Jun 25, 2014)

*"Authentic" Mall Promo body/chassis/wheel/sponsor/number variations?*



mr_aurora said:


> Around 20 years ago, (wow time flies) I was able to buy 100 sets of the famous Mall cars from a TYCO employee. The races were supposedly held in shopping malls and the prize as a full set of six Days of Thunder Cars. At the time they were selling for around $300 a set of six including the rare black plastic, painted blue TYCO car. They all need to have full air dams and Lumina on the windshields. I just this weekend sold a set of 6 correct cars for $250 so the price has not suffered much compared to gasoline............


Hi Bob and Joe! I have a set of six loose "Mall Promo" cars that I acquired from different sources. Thought maybe you guys (or anyone else w/ firsthand knowledge or documentation) can answer some "authentic/representative version" questions. I'd like to ensure mine are displayed as 'correct' as possible. (As "clones" or "representative examples" if not 100% authentic.) Solely for my own purpose - these puppies are not for sale/trade (and I wouldn't represent them as 100% authentic Mall Promo cars anyway if I ever do sell/trade them).

Some were on HP7 and some were 440X2 chassis, correct? 
Which chassis & color wheels did each come with? 
(Not in front of me right now, but I think my Exxon #51 & Tyco #3 are on HP7, the rest on 440X2 and all except #3 Tyco on black wheels. #3 might be on silver or gray wheels.)

Maybe a little harder question to answer...
Were there different sponsor/number/other variations on the Promo versions like the non-Promo general release of Days of Thunder cars? Or was each Promo car based on only one variation? (Shade of body color, sponsor 'decals', numbers or not on rt front headlight, and on & on.)

(BTW just FYI, total, I have 3-4 of each of the 6 cars, but only one of each with both the "Mall" Lumina w/s and the front airdam. I need to check which molded/painted versions of the #3 Tyco I have. I race the versions w/o the front air dam b/c I can get them lower to the track. I don't race any of the #3 Tyco b/c of their fragility.)

Thanks for any help you or anyone else can provide.

Mike


----------

